
We got on the front page of Reddit and got 17,350 visitors in 1 day - GlobalOwls
https://www.indiehackers.com/@RaulTiru/how-we-accidentally-got-on-the-front-page-of-reddit-and-got-17-350-visitors-in-1-day-cc213e4c58
======
prtkgpt
Good job. Now try to get trending on HN.

